# RA IV cam and lifter combo



## Seol21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi fellas, I am building a 71 400 with a RA IV cam ( edelbrock 7157) 231° Intake/240° Exhaust. I was thinking of getting rhoads lifters but im not sure if they are worth it. I have a pair of not so great 73 cc heads im using till i find some 6X heads. Anyone have any suggestions? Anyone running this cam and lifter combo? Or what other lifters has anyone used with good results? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Could you tell us more about the car and how you plan to use it? (Trans, gear ratio, etc.) 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

73cc heads will want 100 octane fuel on a 400 cid engine. Race car?


----------



## Seol21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ill be using a TH400, i think its a stock stall converter for now and 3.90s in the back. Ima be driving the car on weekends and my goal is to have a 12 second car. All i need to be satisfied. The heads are some crappy #11 heads that have had some work done to them. So theyll be ok while i get some better heads. I'm just kinda stuck on the lifter part. I am kinda of a newbie as you can tell, so any advise helps fellas.
64 LeMans by the way. I'll post some pics soon.

Thanks again


----------

